# Renting out my grinder...



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

apologies for the strange request, but I've had someone contacting me about renting out my grinder to them, and I have absolutely no idea how much to do it for on a daily basis?

The grinder is a Graef CM80, in great condition.

I don't know if I 've posted this in the right area but would really appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

my son has had rental requests from stuff he had on Gumtree......read between the lines and do not even consider it!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You lose control of managing the condition when you rent out items

Don't expect them to come back in the same condition you found them.

Have you ever hired a rental car?

If so, you've probably driven it in conditions or a manner you would put your own car though willingly.

Think about holding a deposit - rentals often go missing

There is the possibility it will break down - what is the expectation when money has changed hands?

If it is to a stranger I wouldn't even consider it unless you had a decent cash bond and a written contract.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> my son has had rental requests from stuff he had on Gumtree......read between the lines and do not even consider it!


Thats exactly what's happened, they're saying to do it through fat lama .com, why wouldn't you consider it?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Glenn said:


> You lose control of managing the condition when you rent out items
> 
> Don't expect them to come back in the same condition you found them.
> 
> ...


good advice. I think I'll probably just leave it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a con! Prove me wrong though!



rgoodcoffee said:


> Thats exactly what's happened, they're saying to do it through fat lama .com, why wouldn't you consider it?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

You are selling it for £60 anyway. Whats the point for them to rent, i dont get it. Tell 'em to buy it


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Inspector said:


> You are selling it for £60 anyway. Whats the point for them to rent, i dont get it. Tell 'em to buy it


that's what I thought... haha oh well not gonna persue this any more. THanks!


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> It is a con! Prove me wrong though!


I'd rather not risk it!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> You are selling it for £60 anyway.


Plan... rental no problem, £50 deposit + 3 months in advance (say £30), servicing and maintenance their responsibility and at their cost.

Cash only, lol


----------

